# eBay question



## gillhunter (Feb 27, 2015)

For those of you that buy from eBay, what's your preferred method of payment? Has anyone had trouble signing up and using a credit card?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 27, 2015)

I order allot from ebay and I only pay with Pay-Pal. I have it hooked to a bank account and the funds are directly pulled from there.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 27, 2015)

fool4fish1226 said:


> I order allot from ebay and I only pay with Pay-Pal. I have it hooked to a bank account and the funds are directly pulled from there.


+1 So much so that I no longer deal with ebay vendors that do not accept paypal, just because of the convince and not having to worry about the wrong person getting my credit card info.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

same here, paypal account.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 27, 2015)

PayPal also has automatic buyer protection. If someone were to not ship what you ordered, or shipped you the wrong item and refused to take it back, PayPal takes care of getting your money back.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

BigTerp said:


> PayPal also has automatic buyer protection. If someone were to not ship what you ordered, or shipped you the wrong item and refused to take it back, PayPal takes care of getting your money back.



Yes, but be careful buying out of the country and never pay with the family/gift option.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 27, 2015)

This reminds me - I need a new reel

LOL


----------



## KMixson (Feb 27, 2015)

I purchase a lot through e-bay. I have a PayPal account and have my checking account set up on it and one credit card. My checking account is the default payment account but I can choose the credit card if I want to. PayPal is getting to be used more and more by websites other than e-bay also. If I am on a site and I purchase something and have the option to use PayPal I will use it.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks guys. I think I'm going to setup a PayPal account.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 27, 2015)

pay-pal. heck I use paypal a lot. they are good too, I had a guy trying to scam me on something and he gave a paypal address etc.... I notified paypal. they called me on the phone. I sent the chain of emails and such to them. the called back and said thankyou for helping them catch a scammer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 27, 2015)

Before bidding I ask if the seller will accept a US Postal Money Order for payment. If there is any problems with the transaction it can become a Federal mail fraud case.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> This reminds me - I need a new reel
> 
> LOL


2 reels! :beer:


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 27, 2015)

BigTerp said:


> PayPal also has automatic buyer protection. If someone were to not ship what you ordered, or shipped you the wrong item and refused to take it back, PayPal takes care of getting your money back.



This can be important. If the deal goes bad PayPal refunds to you and takes the seller to task so you don't have to.


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 27, 2015)

I only use paypal anymore and I use the BUY IT NOW function a lot now too. Even more important is to make sure the seller has feedback, not just 1 or 2 but many and make sure they have good feedback, better than 97% is easy to attain for good sellers.
Tim


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 27, 2015)

feedback is very important! and i havent done the bidding thing in years! buy it now only. LOL! and dont ebay after drinking. just ask my buddy that ended up with a '69 camaro.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 27, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> feedback is very important! and i havent done the bidding thing in years! buy it now only. LOL! and dont ebay after drinking. just ask my buddy that ended up with a '69 camaro.



And I thought I was bad when I got order confirmations Monday morning for a few vinyl records I apparently bid on over the weekend.


----------



## DaleH (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, a reluctant Paypal user here too ... love the convenience & protection, hate their anti-gun stance ... but I still need to use it for my boating needs.

OMG, I had used eBay so much when outfitting my Parker boat with TOONA tower and 3 helm/control stations ... that I should have named her "Miss eBay".


----------



## Johnny (Feb 27, 2015)

> +5 So much so that I no longer deal with ebay vendors that do not accept paypal, just because of the convince and not having to worry about the wrong person getting my credit card info.



I have over 600 positive transactions over the last 15 years or so.
Only had ONE issue and the seller resolved it.

LOL some of the stuff I bought off ebay, I kept it for awhile and put it BACK on ebay for a PROFIT !!!


----------



## Skiffing (Feb 28, 2015)

Paypal - but don't give them your bank account info.

That way the funds are taken from your credit card and you have double layer of protection:

Paypal guarantee - and it that doesn't work you can dispute the charge with you credit card company.


----------

